#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  het einde van de gloeilamp ook op het podium...

## ludwigvon

Hoe snel zullen (gloei)lampen ook van het podium verdwijnen ? En zullen we onze lampen naar het museum van de energie verkwisting brengen...




The first LED theatre profile spot ( preliminary) Photo Gallery by Joy Buapromma at pbase.com

Groet

----------


## AJB

Als het aan mij ligt verdwijnen ze nooit!

----------


## laserguy

Troost je... in de krant beginnen ze nu te zeuren over hoe gevaarlijk spaarlampen wel niet zijn: slecht voor de ogen en de huid wegens UV-B en UV-C straling en wat een kwikbelasting voor het milieu: 2 to 5 mg per lamp zegt men daar en slechts 1 op de 3 spaarlampen in Europa wordt gerecycleerd... de rest gaat dus ergens verloren in het milieu...
Na fijn stof kunnen we nu dus gaan lullen over ongezonde spaarlampen...
Nou ja, doe maar.
Ik geniet wel van wat mij het beste uitkomt in een bepaalde situatie zonder al die zever.

----------


## ludwigvon

> Troost je... in de krant beginnen ze nu te zeuren over hoe gevaarlijk spaarlampen wel niet zijn: slecht voor de ogen en de huid wegens UV-B en UV-C straling en wat een kwikbelasting voor het milieu: 2 to 5 mg per lamp zegt men daar en slechts 1 op de 3 spaarlampen in Europa wordt gerecycleerd... de rest gaat dus ergens verloren in het milieu...
> Na fijn stof kunnen we nu dus gaan lullen over ongezonde spaarlampen...
> Nou ja, doe maar.
> Ik geniet wel van wat mij het beste uitkomt in een bepaalde situatie zonder al die zever.



Ik heb het niet over spaarlampen he. 

Groet

----------


## koentjes

hier bestaat reeds een topic over:
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/lic...gloeilamp.html

----------


## ludwigvon

> hier bestaat reeds een topic over:
> http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/lic...gloeilamp.html



Ha, ja maar ik had misschien ook moeten zeggen alle lampen, ook de ontladingslampen.

Het voorbeeld dat ik geef, gaat over een afbeeldende spot, een profielspot dus. Tot nu toe heeft nog geen enkele fabrikant zich daaraan gewaagd.

Groet

----------


## kokkie

> Het voorbeeld dat ik geef, gaat over een afbeeldende spot, een profielspot dus. Tot nu toe heeft nog geen enkele fabrikant zich daaraan gewaagd.
> 
> Groet



Beter zoeken!

En de led techniek gaat misschien snel, maar ze zullen erg hun best moeten doen om voor alle armaturen een goed alternatief te kunnen bieden. Eerder twintig dan tien jaar!

[off topic] Die foto, wat een mooi staaltje slechte lichttechniek :-) [/off topic]

----------


## ludwigvon

> Beter zoeken!
> 
> En de led techniek gaat misschien snel, maar ze zullen erg hun best moeten doen om voor alle armaturen een goed alternatief te kunnen bieden. Eerder twintig dan tien jaar!
> 
> [off topic] Die foto, wat een mooi staaltje slechte lichttechniek :-) [/off topic]



Eerst, de foto komt uit een labo, optische bank.

Volgens mij is het niet nuttig om in functie van de bestaande armaturen te denken. Omdat de lichtbronnen (lampen versus LEDs) fundamenteel verschillend zijn. Daarom ook zijn zoveel van de led fixtures die we nu al zien eigenlijk onzin. Behalve dan als decoratie en effectjes. Waarvoor ze dan weer nogal duur uitvallen.

Er zal in een andere richting moeten worden gewerkt. En dat is altijd moeilijk omdat het een mentaliteits verandering vereist. Tot diep in de
jaren 80 bleven vele grote Franse LD's bij hun Cremer spotten met episcoop lampen zweren en moesten ze niets hebben van de toen moderne kwartshalogeen lampen.

De situatie is nu technologisch wel een beetje anders : de LED ontwikkeling loopt volgens een curve van (ongeveer) : verdubbeling in rendement en verdubbeling van vermogen per twee jaar. 

De lampen daarentegen zijn aan het einde van de ontwikkeling. Men zit tegen de grenzen van de natuurwetten aan...

Groet

L,

----------


## kokkie

> Eerst, de foto komt uit een labo, optische bank.



Wanneer maken ze het optische deel af dan?





> Volgens mij is het niet nuttig om in functie van de bestaande armaturen te denken. Omdat de lichtbronnen (lampen versus LEDs) fundamenteel verschillend zijn.



Dus volgens jou gaan we ook de optica opnieuw uitvinden met LED? De manier waarop licht breekt zal dus ook veranderen? En zelfs zonder gebruik van lenzen, ik ben benieuwd wanneer we met LED een mooie 'open face' 5kW vervanging hebben.





> Er zal in een andere richting moeten worden gewerkt. En dat is altijd moeilijk omdat het een mentaliteits verandering vereist. Tot diep in de jaren 80 bleven vele grote Franse LD's bij hun Cremer spotten met episcoop lampen zweren en moesten ze niets hebben van de toen moderne kwartshalogeen lampen.



Dat kan om allerlei redenen geweest zijn, bijvoorbeeld, zoals ik zei: De nieuwe armaturen konden niet wat de oude wel konden. Maar ben wel benieuwd naar jou achtergrond, wat is jou beroep/hobby?





> De situatie is nu technologisch wel een beetje anders : de LED ontwikkeling loopt volgens een curve van (ongeveer) : verdubbeling in rendement en verdubbeling van vermogen per twee jaar.
> 
> 
> De lampen daarentegen zijn aan het einde van de ontwikkeling. Men zit tegen de grenzen van de natuurwetten aan...



Maar bij deze lampen horen armaturen die we nu enorm aan het verfijnen zijn. Natuurlijk kunnen we misschien wel 80% van die kennis direct toepassen op LED, maar misschien is die laatste 20% wel een enorme drempel.

----------


## ludwigvon

> Wanneer maken ze het optische deel af dan?




Afbeeldende spots zijn het moeilijkst. Mijn idee tussen 1 jaar voor het eerste bruikbare toestel tot 5 jaar voor toestellen die de huidige top (MSR-HMI profielspots) kunnen vervangen.







> Dus volgens jou gaan we ook de optica opnieuw uitvinden met LED? De manier waarop licht breekt zal dus ook veranderen? En zelfs zonder gebruik van lenzen, ik ben benieuwd wanneer we met LED een mooie 'open face' 5kW vervanging hebben.



Nee, dat bedoel ik niet, je kan de natuurwetten niet veranderen. Wat ik wel bedoel is nadenken over de functionaliteit van de verschillende spots die we nu gebruiken. Ik geef een voorbeeld : een fresnel spot (en alle afgeleide washlights) gebruik je om een wash, dus algemeen te maken. Hoe bekom je hetzelfde resultaat op een andere manier met LED bronnen? 







> Dat kan om allerlei redenen geweest zijn, bijvoorbeeld, zoals ik zei: De nieuwe armaturen konden niet wat de oude wel konden. Maar ben wel benieuwd naar jou achtergrond, wat is jou beroep/hobby?



De redenen hiervoor waren puur artistiek. Uit technisch oogpunt waren die lampen veel minder goed dan de kwartshalogeen lampen.

Ik ben beroepshalve ontwerper ( Robert Juliat SX en SNX profielspots en ADB 105 en 205 zijn onder andere mijn kinderen), nu al 8 jaar met hoogvermogen LED bezig. Mijn hobby is fotografie met continu licht.







> Maar bij deze lampen horen armaturen die we nu enorm aan het verfijnen zijn. Natuurlijk kunnen we misschien wel 80% van die kennis direct toepassen op LED, maar misschien is die laatste 20% wel een enorme drempel.



Het is niet te vergelijken. Het hoogste optisch rendement uit een klassieke spot is ongeveer 35 procent. Bij led komen we snel op 85 procent.

Groet

L.

----------


## kokkie

Als ik zeg: "De nieuwe armaturen konden niet wat de oude wel konden." dan heb ik het ook alleen over artistieke redenen. 
En als ik zeg: "Natuurlijk kunnen we misschien wel 80% van die kennis direct toepassen op LED, maar misschien is die laatste 20% wel een enorme drempel." dan heb k het niet over het rendement van de armatuur en/of de lamp, maar over toepassing en gebruik van hulpmiddelen/accesoires.

Het kan me namelijk echt geen reet schelen hoeveel licht er uit een ledje komt, zolang dat geen mooi licht is of ik er niet mee kan doen wat ik wil.

----------


## Draad

Tsja, 1 probleem,

Denken jullie nu werkelijk dat de gloeilamp fabrieken kunnen blijven draaien op alleen het "podium" gebeuren????

Denk toch dat "we" er een keer aan moeten, of "we" dat nu willen of niet. (LED waarschijnlijk!)
(Hoe lang dat duurt vindt ik niet echt belangrijk, hoop alleen dat er op tijd goede alternatieven zijn, en als iets "moet" gaat dat meestal heel snel!)

----------


## Lighting

tot nu toe nog geen led gezien die 3500K egaal en netjes projecteert.........en ik heb serieus gezocht.......tot ik het zie vind ik het verkooppraatjes

Lighting

----------


## Draad

Is geen verkooppraatje, maar realiteit!!!!
Gewoon vol blijven houden als ik jou was. :EEK!: 

Je loopt vanzelf tegen de LED(of lamp, wat was het ook al weer?)

----------


## ludwigvon

> tot nu toe nog geen led gezien die 3500K egaal en netjes projecteert.........en ik heb serieus gezocht.......tot ik het zie vind ik het verkooppraatjes
> 
> Lighting




U heeft natuurlijk overschot aan gelijk. Het is zo dat veel van de fabrikanten die nu LED licht producten aanbieden niet echt de ambitie hebben om een goede lichtkwaliteit te bekomen.

Een van de grote hinderpalen is het bekomen van een stabiel en controleerbaar witpunt. In theorie is dat niet zo moeilijk als je met een RGB mengsysteem werkt, in de praktijk blijken de onderlinge verschillen (kleurafwijkingen binnen dezelfde kleur) moeilijk te beheersen. 

Daarnaast krijg je ook verschillen bij het dimmen. Je zet een bepaalde RGB mix voor het wit dat je wil bekomen en als je dan de master dimt, verandert je wit. Dat kan natuurlijk niet voor een echte pro toepassing.

Het systeem op de proefopstelling heeft een automatische terugkoppeling en software die de kleur constant houdt, onder alle omstandigheden. Een beetje naar analogie met de positie terugkoppeling die de motoren in een moving light hebben.

En het is een onderzoeksproject, er is geen commerciëel doel voor het moment.

Maar, geef toe, stel je voor dat je je spot helemaal uit kunsstof kan maken, dat er enkel superlichte goedkope plastiek lenzen in zijn, de temperatuur maksimaal 15°C boven omgeving gaat, het beeldvenster gewoon koud is en je spot zo een 150 Watt verbruikt ipv 1000 W. Je de kleurtemperatuur gewoon kan instellen tussen 3000°K en 6000°K en je ook nog eens 8 of 16 bit RGB kleurmenging hebt...

Bovendien werken we nu met een ontwikkelingsmodel dat zegt dat een afbeeldende spot goedkoper wordt dan de conventionele tegenhanger...

Groet

L.

----------


## s142918

> Maar, geef toe, stel je voor dat je je spot helemaal uit kunsstof kan maken, dat er enkel superlichte goedkope plastiek lenzen in zijn, de temperatuur maksimaal 15°C boven omgeving gaat, het beeldvenster gewoon koud is en je spot zo een 150 Watt verbruikt ipv 1000 W. Je de kleurtemperatuur gewoon kan instellen tussen 3000°K en 6000°K en je ook nog eens 8 of 16 bit RGB kleurmenging hebt...



Waar kan ik een pre-order plaatsen?  :Smile:

----------


## showband

hallo Ludwigvon.

Ik ben erg blij als er eens specialisten vanuit andere disciplines op dit forum bijkomen. Let niet te veel op de krorrige antwoorden van de beroepsgroepen. Die zeuren en zagen altijd. En zo te horen ben je prima op de hoogte van de hinderpalen en mogelijkheden van LED.

Eindelijk een inhoudelijk aanspreekpunt in de LED techniek die met dit stuk bezig is! Jippieeeh!  Dus ik steek gelijk van wal. (heb ook wat met optronica te maken gehad, vooral in IR en MIL richttechnieken)

LED is in het gebruik voor artiesten die met show en niet met belichten bezig zijn al erg interessant. Ook mijn band speelt steeds vaker met LED armaturen. Vooral gedreven door het stroomverbruik en de afmetingen.
Het grote struikelblok nu is voor ons niet het gebrek aan constante kleur. Maar de smalbandige kleuroutput. Als je met 8 LED parren van 1/4 watt een zooi chases en combinaties op het toneel hebt dan is de kleur op het toneel eigenlijk de hele avond een amopfe donkere paars. Dus alles vervaagt in een kleur en de hoeveelheid waarneembaar licht is eigenlijk te weinig.

Is dat puur een gevolg van de bandbreedte die een LED emitteert. Of valt hier met externe technieken nog wat aan te doen?

is dit sowiso een issue voor LED fabrikanten? ("blauw is blauw. daar horen geen resttinten in"idee)

----------


## ludwigvon

> hallo Ludwigvon.
> 
> Ik ben erg blij als er eens specialisten vanuit andere disciplines op dit forum bijkomen. Let niet te veel op de krorrige antwoorden van de beroepsgroepen. Die zeuren en zagen altijd. En zo te horen ben je prima op de hoogte van de hinderpalen en mogelijkheden van LED.
> 
> Eindelijk een inhoudelijk aanspreekpunt in de LED techniek die met dit stuk bezig is! Jippieeeh!  Dus ik steek gelijk van wal. (heb ook wat met optronica te maken gehad, vooral in IR en MIL richttechnieken)
> 
> LED is in het gebruik voor artiesten die met show en niet met belichten bezig zijn al erg interessant. Ook mijn band speelt steeds vaker met LED armaturen. Vooral gedreven door het stroomverbruik en de afmetingen.
> Het grote struikelblok nu is voor ons niet het gebrek aan constante kleur. Maar de smalbandige kleuroutput. Als je met 8 LED parren van 1/4 watt een zooi chases en combinaties op het toneel hebt dan is de kleur op het toneel eigenlijk de hele avond een amopfe donkere paars. Dus alles vervaagt in een kleur en de hoeveelheid waarneembaar licht is eigenlijk te weinig.
> 
> ...



Hoi Showband,

Je raakt hier verschillende issues aan :

1. Het is zo dat LEDs op zich redelijk monochromatisch zijn. Dus een smalle band in de emissie. Eigenlijk betekent dat dat ze effectief zuivere kleuren produceren. Dat zou eigenlijk een voordeel moeten opleveren.

2. De meeste led parretjes gebruiken 5 mm ledjes. Het rood en het blauw zijn zeer dominant tegenover het groen. Vandaar de onbalans die je ziet. Het totaal vermogen waarover je beschikt is te laag. Je moet rood en blauw zover terugregelen dat het gewoon te donker wordt.

De nieuwe generaties powerled ( luxeon, luxeon K2, Seoul semiconductor P5II hebben krachtigere groene bronnen. En vaak zie je dat er twee groene bronnen worden gebruikt voor elke rode en blauwe. 

Ook is het zo dat we met veel hogere vermogens gaan werken en we wit toevoegen. Dit om een redelijk lichtniveau te bekomen en om natuurlijk de saturatie te kunnen regelen.

Momenteel hebben we een projectje voor een test installatie. Elke module is op zich al 36 Watt RGB en 24 Watt wit op 3200°K. Je ziet, dit is een andere orde als de meeste parretjes.

In de volgende weken gaan we een aantal veldtesten op grote podia uitvoeren, ik informeer wel over de resultaten.

We hebben al eens een proefprojectje gedaan met een theater voorstellingetje en visueel was het redelijk goed, maar ook daar was het niveau voor wit veel te laag.

Groet

L.

----------


## showband

> 1. Het is zo dat LEDs op zich redelijk monochromatisch zijn. Dus een smalle band in de emissie. Eigenlijk betekent dat dat ze effectief zuivere kleuren produceren. Dat zou eigenlijk een voordeel moeten opleveren.



ik voel een "vintage"discussie opkomen.
in de muziek is er een bijna identieke discussie tussen buizen en transistoreindversterkers geweest die in een gelijkspel is geeindigd.

De technici kunnen prima uitleggen dat een transistor superieur is aan een buis voor de versterking.
-schoner geluid
-efficienter
-degelijker
-enz
maar de spelers hangen erg aan de gegenereerde harmonischen die zo prettig in het gehoor liggende bijgeluiden geven.

Op het moment is het reeds efficienter om in je lichtset voor dieprood en donkerblauw een LEDlamp in te hangen. Alleen de kleur rood en de kleur blauw is gewoon niet `satisfiing in mijn ogen. Het is gewoon koud.

dat zie ik persoonlijk als grootste hinderpaal voor een LED. Niet de `kleurvastheid`
Immers de electronenbuis is uiteindelijk ook vrijwel op alle gebied weggevaagd door de transistor. Alleen een paar gebruikersgroepen blijken nog steeds niet zonder te kunnen.

----------


## speakertech

> Als het aan mij ligt verdwijnen ze nooit!



Het zal wel net gaan als met de buizenversterkers, Nooit helemaal uitgeroeid.
Vergeet niet dat de eerste transistorversterkers ook niet het einde waren. Nu is de transistor niet meer weg te denken. Zo zalhet ook wel met de ledtechnologie gaan.

Speakertech

----------


## jurjen_barel

> 1. Het is zo dat LEDs op zich redelijk monochromatisch zijn. Dus een smalle band in de emissie. Eigenlijk betekent dat dat ze effectief zuivere kleuren produceren. Dat zou eigenlijk een voordeel moeten opleveren.



Jij noemt het een voordeel, maar zitten de serieuze gebruikers van dit forum hier wel op te wachten?
Vat dit niet op als een persoonlijke aanval op jouw, lichtontwerpers hebben alleen andere (artistieke) behoeften op dit gebied. Ondanks dat er een kleur(sfeer) op het podium wordt neergezet, hebben we toch de rest van het spectrum nodig om objecten in andere kleuren waarneembaar te houden.

Daarnaast heb ik het grote probleem dat ik hoofdpijn krijg als ik naar extreem smalbandig LED-licht moet kijken. Het is immers zo afwijkend van het breedband zonlicht dat mijn ogen gewend zijn. Met name blauw led-licht (of dat neppe 'wit' dat uit 3 kleurpieken bestaat) is voor mij echt een probleem.

----------


## ludwigvon

> ik voel een "vintage"discussie opkomen.
> in de muziek is er een bijna identieke discussie tussen buizen en transistoreindversterkers geweest die in een gelijkspel is geeindigd.
> 
> De technici kunnen prima uitleggen dat een transistor superieur is aan een buis voor de versterking.
> -schoner geluid
> -efficienter
> -degelijker
> -enz
> maar de spelers hangen erg aan de gegenereerde harmonischen die zo prettig in het gehoor liggende bijgeluiden geven.
> ...




Ik zie niet zo direct een "Vintage" discussie ontstaan hoor. Volgens mij is die al gevoerd toen de ontladingslampen in de moving heads zijn ingevoerd. Het spectrum van deze lampen is ook verre van continu.

In een RGB mix kan je zoveel "Vervuiling" introduceren als je zelf wil. Eigenlijk gaat dit over de kleur die je bekomt door het gebruik van filters.
En hoe je hetzelfde kan doen met een RGB mix. 

Soms voegt men amber en cyaan bronnen toe om het kleurpallet uit te breiden. ( je hebt dan een 40 bit ipv 24 bit gamut).

Vergeet ook niet dat de nieuwste generaties top beeldschermen ook RGB LED als lichtbron gebruiken, juist omdat de kleurweergave veel beter is dan met de mini tl buisjes.

Groet

L.

----------


## ludwigvon

> Jij noemt het een voordeel, maar zitten de serieuze gebruikers van dit forum hier wel op te wachten?
> Vat dit niet op als een persoonlijke aanval op jouw, lichtontwerpers hebben alleen andere (artistieke) behoeften op dit gebied. Ondanks dat er een kleur(sfeer) op het podium wordt neergezet, hebben we toch de rest van het spectrum nodig om objecten in andere kleuren waarneembaar te houden.
> 
> Daarnaast heb ik het grote probleem dat ik hoofdpijn krijg als ik naar extreem smalbandig LED-licht moet kijken. Het is immers zo afwijkend van het breedband zonlicht dat mijn ogen gewend zijn. Met name blauw led-licht (of dat neppe 'wit' dat uit 3 kleurpieken bestaat) is voor mij echt een probleem.




1. Waar je hoofdpijn van krijgt, is net zoals bij ontladingslampen, van het stroboscopisch effect van laagfrequent besturingssystemen.

Bij AC ontladingslampen en fluorescent zijn dat elektro magnetische ballasten, bij goedkope LED systeempjes is dat laagfrequent PWM vaak op
100 of 200 hz.

State of the art LED drivers zijn hoogfrequent en stroomregelend. Dit voorkomt het strobo effect. Net zoals hoogfrequent ballasten voor fluo en ontladingslampen.

2. Elke gefilterde kleur, van welke bron ook afkomstig is een afwijking van een continu daglichtspectrum, ik zie je punt hier niet.

3. Wat je ziet in het blauwig wit van goedkope ledjes is niet drie pieken. Er zijn slechts twee pieken : een blauwe en een gele.

Witte leds bestaan namelijk niet. Men vertrekt, meestal, van een blauwe led waarop men gele fofor toevoegd die dus een deel van het blauw omzet naar geel. En blauw + geel = wit. 

Naar analogie met fluorescent dus. En bijgevolg een zeer onvolledig spectrum.

RGB menging wordt door het brein als continu waargenomen.

Als LD heb ik met alle lichtbronnen, vanaf gas tot gasontlading gewerkt, ik weet heel goed hoe de artistieke gevoeligheden liggen. Vandaar dat ik eigenlijk een beetje verbaasd ben door deze reacties : alle ontladingslampen zoals die momenteel worden gebruikt hebben een zeer onvolledig spectrum...


Groet

L.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> 1. Waar je hoofdpijn van krijgt, is net zoals bij ontladingslampen, van het stroboscopisch effect van laagfrequent besturingssystemen.
> 
> Bij AC ontladingslampen en fluorescent zijn dat elektro magnetische ballasten, bij goedkope LED systeempjes is dat laagfrequent PWM vaak op
> 100 of 200 hz.
> 
> State of the art LED drivers zijn hoogfrequent en stroomregelend. Dit voorkomt het strobo effect. Net zoals hoogfrequent ballasten voor fluo en ontladingslampen.



Wel apart dat knipperende (in snelheden die nog net van 'continu brandend' te onderscheiden zijn voor de mens) TL's/spaarlampen of gasontlading dan weer geen probleem zijn voor mij.





> 2. Elke gefilterde kleur, van welke bron ook afkomstig is een afwijking van een continu daglichtspectrum, ik zie je punt hier niet.



Mijn punt is: met een filter worden de andere kleuren (frequenties) 'gedimd', maar echt verdwijnen doen ze niet. Ondanks dat het niet dezelfde curve (=waarneembare kleur) als de zon heeft, wil het niet zeggen dat ze niet in het licht vanuit de halogeenlamp+filter komen.





> 3. Wat je ziet in het blauwig wit van goedkope ledjes is niet drie pieken. Er zijn slechts twee pieken : een blauwe en een gele.



Sorry, maar ik weet toch wel wat ik zelf zie. Destijds in het theater waar ik stage liep waren een aantal 'energiezuinige peertjes' besteld bij Oxio. Zag er inderdaad uit als een peertje met matglas (plastic), maar als je goed keek zag je 3 LEDjes oplichten in de drie primaire kleuren. Aangezien ze die lampen wilden dimmer, hebben we drie van die lampen naar TTL gebracht, zodat er een speciale dimmer voor gemaakt kon worden: 1 lamp om open te slopen, 1 lamp om per ongeluk door te laten fikken en 1 om alle tests succesvol mee af te ronden. Helaas ging het andersom: de lamp blies zijn dimmer op.  :Big Grin: 

Ik ben me er bewust van dat er luxere LED-lampen te krijgen zijn (al zie ik de toepassingen nog niet direct voor theater). Helaas liggen die niet in de supermarkt of de bouwmarkt, maar moeten via gespecialiseerde bedrijven besteld worden. Daarnaast zijn ze ook niet echt goedkoop, dus dat vormt ook nog een drempel voor de consument. O ja... 1 op de 3 spaarlampen schijnt maar te worden gerecycled: dat verbod zal dus een volgende milieucrisis creëren als de LED-ontwikkeling te lang op zich zal laten wachten.

----------


## showband

@ludwigvon
Duidelijk verhaal.
Dus de technische tekortkomingen zijn voornamelijk kinderziekten begrijp ik dan? Wel balen omdat dat dan weer ingehaald moet worden zodra het wel gaat werken. (te vroege introductie hebben digitale audiodevices ook nog steeds last van)

Wat is er dan echt nodig om met de huidige technologie een dieprood van een 500watt PAR te imiteren? Met welke technieken lukt dat het beste?

Zijn de systemen zoals de tri-leds met een lensje per rgb set de toekomst? of met sparate lenzen?

----------


## ludwigvon

Filters (behalve dichroide) zetten alle ongewenste golflengtes om in warmte. Bovendien zit een groot deel van de emissie van een lamp ook al in het infrarood. Daardoor moet elke filter het infrarood doorlaten, anders branden ze allemaal af. Dat heeft ook als gevolg dat er altijd een beetje zichtbaar rood mee doorgaat. Dat veroorzaakt de vervuiling van de kleur. En is groen nooit echt groen.

Vandaag hebben we een test met een 144 Watt washlight met witte leds @3200K gedaan. Op het podium van Chasse. Perfect mooi wit licht, even goed als van een halogeen lamp. En vergeleken met een pc van 1000 Watt. We halen ongeveer 1 tot 1,4 keer het lichtniveau van een pc, afhankelijk van de focus. Ons focussysteem heeft wel een constant  rendement, daar waar pc of fresnel het laagste rendement hebben op spot en het hoogste op flood. Dat is dan ook zo een 30 procent in het beste geval.

We hebben ook een cyclorama RGB test gedaan vanop de grond. Afstand tot het doek 2 meter en hoogte 12 meter. Perfect egaal van onder tot boven. 

En de theatermensen vinden de kleuren fantastisch. 

Een van de dingen die we vermoedden blijkt ook te kloppen : er moet power zijn. Veel van de bemerkingen over slechte kleuren komt doordat het lichtniveau gewoon te laag is. En dan werkt de kleurwaarneming van het oog niet goed.

Leds zijn op zich zeer monochromatisch. Maar binnen een kleur is er een range aan frequenties. Door de lichtbundel samen te stellen door leds met verschillende frequenties krijgen we kleuren die juist aanvoelen.

Nu gaan we een grote test installatie bouwen ( 3456 Watt) en daarmee terug aan de slag.

Groet

L.

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Klinkt heel erg veelbelovend allemaal, ben je ook bevoegd foto's te plaatsen?

----------


## ludwigvon

> Klinkt heel erg veelbelovend allemaal, ben je ook bevoegd foto's te plaatsen?



We gaan nu eerst een beetje verder werken en dan komen er foto's.

Groet

L.

----------


## ludwigvon

testje van vandaag. het is niet helemaal correct, omdat we een pc inplaats van een fresnel van 1000 watt hebben gebruikt. 

Links in beeld een led washlight @ 3200 K en rechts 1000 watt halogeen pc @ 3000 K

----------


## Q-av

Als ik hier op mijn laptop scheef in mijn tft kijk zie ik bij de led versie een rare hotspot rond het hoofd zitten.

Is dit een foutje van je fototoestel door het witte hoofd, of geeft jullie lamp in de realiteit ook een overduidelijke hotspot?

----------


## Lighting

[QUOTE=ludwigvon;501867]testje van vandaag. het is niet helemaal correct, omdat we een pc inplaats van een fresnel van 1000 watt hebben gebruikt. 


En dit is nou het plaatje waar ik om vroeg een vergelijking tussen pc en een led fixture.....

dit ziet er veelbelovend uit!!
Waar kunnen we deze led fixture "live" zien....

----------


## DeMennooos

Onlangs ook een testje gedaan met een 120W LED spot in daylight white 20° en eentje van ongeveer 240W in Warm White 10°.

Kerk einde van de middag rond een uurtje of half 5 / 5 uur met alleen de 120W in daylight.



Links daylight white 120W - rechts Warm white 240W om een uurtje of 7:


En de kerk in zijn normale verlichting.



Als Cyc zijn ze in de RGB versie door de BBC en Granada Studio's getest op 80m horizon en verschillende TV shows draaien er daar al mee naar aanleiding van de test. Standaard zijn ze nu in RGB, Warm White 3000K, Daylight White 5500K en in 4 cellen, 7 cellen. 1 cel versie is in aantocht.
Daarnaast zijn er verschillende beam shaping lenzen voor.
En geen LED kleuren of LED puntjes soep als je er naar kijkt van de voorkant  :Wink:

----------


## ludwigvon

> Als ik hier op mijn laptop scheef in mijn tft kijk zie ik bij de led versie een rare hotspot rond het hoofd zitten.
> 
> Is dit een foutje van je fototoestel door het witte hoofd, of geeft jullie lamp in de realiteit ook een overduidelijke hotspot?




Nee het is geen fout. We werken op een fresnelcurve, dus een hotspot. je kan het goed zien op het histogram en de curve. Daar zie je ook proportioneel het verschil in intensiteit.

Daarom is deze test eigenlijk nog niet echt relevant, enkel een indicatie.

We werken nu op beamcontrol, zeg maar focus. Zonder extra lenzen.

Groet

L.

----------


## ludwigvon

> Als Cyc zijn ze in de RGB versie door de BBC en Granada Studio's getest op 80m horizon en verschillende TV shows draaien er daar al mee naar aanleiding van de test. Standaard zijn ze nu in RGB, Warm White 3000K, Daylight White 5500K en in 4 cellen, 7 cellen. 1 cel versie is in aantocht.
> Daarnaast zijn er verschillende beam shaping lenzen voor.
> En geen LED kleuren of LED puntjes soep als je er naar kijkt van de voorkant



Hoi,

We zijn ook met cyc bezig. Maar dat is niet zo eenvoudig als het lijkt. Vooral niet als je een correcte witbalans wil bekomen.

Groet

L.

----------


## ludwigvon

[QUOTE=Lighting;501882]



> testje van vandaag. het is niet helemaal correct, omdat we een pc inplaats van een fresnel van 1000 watt hebben gebruikt. 
> 
> 
> En dit is nou het plaatje waar ik om vroeg een vergelijking tussen pc en een led fixture.....
> 
> dit ziet er veelbelovend uit!!
> Waar kunnen we deze led fixture "live" zien....




Zoals ik al heb aangehaald, we proberen een fresnel curve te bekomen. Een pc kan ook, maar voorlopig werken we daar niet op, omdat de profielspot natuurlijk belangerijker is.

Het project omhelst meer dan enkel uitzoeken of we bestaande toestellen kunnen imiteren. Eigenlijk zijn we op zoek naar nieuwe systemen voor belichting. Onze uitgangspunten zijn licht, niet toestellen.

Het vergt een behoorlijke dosis "Out of the box thinking"

Mensen die mee willen denken, je vindt ons in Antwerpen.

Groet

L.

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> In een RGB mix kan je zoveel "Vervuiling" introduceren als je zelf wil. Eigenlijk gaat dit over de kleur die je bekomt door het gebruik van filters.
> En hoe je hetzelfde kan doen met een RGB mix. 
> 
> Soms voegt men amber en cyaan bronnen toe om het kleurpallet uit te breiden. ( je hebt dan een 40 bit ipv 24 bit gamut).
> 
> Groet L.



Ik gooi nog even een blokje op het vuur. Als we het hebben over het toevoegen van extra kleuren.
Wat is je mening over de Selador serie van ETC? :Wink: 

Door gebruik te maken van het Seladors x7 Color System (seven-hue technology), is het mogelijk om een licht -en kleurweergave te creëren die tot op heden door geen enkele conventionele RGB Led armatuur is bereikt.

----------


## ludwigvon

> Ik gooi nog even een blokje op het vuur. Als we het hebben over het toevoegen van extra kleuren.
> Wat is je mening over de Selador serie van ETC?
> 
> Door gebruik te maken van het Seladors x7 Color System (seven-hue technology), is het mogelijk om een licht -en kleurweergave te creëren die tot op heden door geen enkele conventionele RGB Led armatuur is bereikt.




Ja dat kan voor bepaalde toepassingen een oplossing geven. Maar er zitten ook belangerijke nadelen aan, (we hebben daar een paar jaar terug intensief op gewerkt) :

De belangerijkste zijn :

1. Je hebt speciale software nodig op je tafel. Anders loop je bij manueel programmeren hopeloos verloren om de juiste kleuren samen te stellen. En te reproduceren.

2. De kleurmenging :

Als je objecten in een kleur belicht, dan krijgen de slagschaduwen de complementaire kleur.

Als je voor de verschillende kleuren aparte bronnen hebt dan krijgen je een kaleidoscopische reeks van kleurtjes in de schaduwen. Dat is trouwens een van de belangerijkste minpunten voor podium en tv gebruik.

We hebben vandaag chips met R G en B die een homogene kleur output hebben. Dus je ziet geen kerstboom effect.  Echter, enkel in RGB. De belangerijkste verbetering is sterker groen. Dat lost het probleem van kleurbereik ook op. In de videowalls werd dat eerder opgelost door twee groene bronnen per pixel te plaatsen.

Ik heb het Selador systeem al eens bekeken, op hun website, veel informatie geven ze niet. Nog niet irl gezien.

Vandaag eerste testen met RGB op cyclorama.

Groet

L.

Ludwig

----------


## ludwigvon

Vorige week een eerste test gedaan met een RGB configuratie voor cyclorama.

4 modules, dus 4 x 3 x 12 Watt = 144 Watt. Per kleur dus 48 Watt Het is nog niet precies zoals we het willen, dit weekend gaan we testen met twee systemen. En als dat goed gaat eens de mengkleuren en wit aanpakken. De volgende stap wordt onstage, met de standaard cyclo batterij ernaast.

Hoogte van de test : 4 meter afstand 1,2 meter. Normaal zouden we hiervoor twee meter van de wand moeten zitten, maar we maken het graag een beetje moeilijk...





Groet

L.

----------


## ludwigvon

Profielspot op 3000K ( zoom 15 tot 38 graden.

Perfecte resolutie voor gobo en messen en iris





Wordt hier verder aangevuld : Finally we have it ! Photo Gallery by Joy Buapromma at pbase.com

Om een idee te geven :

Een ADB DS 105 1000 Watt profiel :

Een lamp (T klasse) van 1000 Watt op 3000 K produceert 20500 lumen =
20,5 Lumen per Watt.

Op 10 meter en de zoom op scherp op de gate ( dus mooie harde spot ) diameter 3 meter hebben we een gemiddelde intensiteit van 450 Lux
Dat betekent dat we van onze 20500 lumen er nog 3179 over hebben, of een lichtefficientie van 15 procent en een totale efficientie van 3,179 lumen per Watt.

De test start met een ledlichtbron op 15 Watt met 1200 lumen output.( dus 80 lumen per Watt). Dezelfde instellingen als op de DS105 dus op 10 meter, diameter 3 meter scherp op gate geeft een gemiddelde intensiteit van 130 Lux. Dat geeft 918 lumen, of een licht efficientie van 76 procent en een totale efficientie van 61 lumen per Watt.

Bovendien kan je je vingers niet branden...

----------


## showband

indrukwekkend!. petje af.
Komt dat in de handel?

----------


## ludwigvon

> indrukwekkend!. petje af.
> Komt dat in de handel?



We zijn aan het nadenken. Moeten we niet eerst dubbel zoveel licht hebben, of zelfs op gelijk niveau komen met de huidige 1 Kw spots. Deze versie geeft perfect scherp beeld, maar is geen RGB systeem. Dus de toepassing is toch weer beperkt.

De eerste proef kon wel RGBW maar had veel minder afbeeldend vermogen.

We gaan nog een beetje verder testen, ondertussen is alle feedback welkom.
Groet

L.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ehm. is het jullie idee een armatuur te ontwikkelen of een retrofit lichtbron? 
Als het dit laatste is is natuurlijk het gemis van de RGB-functionaliteit niet zo van belang, en daarnaast, hoe subtiel kan je nu eenmaal met rgb mixen? 

Ik zou ipv rgb eerder denken aan variabele kleurtemperatuur, een reizend gezelschap oid wat veel te maken heeft met een breed assortiment fixtures waarmee men moet werken naast eigen materiaal heeft daar volgens mij veel meer aan.

----------


## DMiXed

ligt misschien aan mij, maar op de foto van de spot met gobo, zie k een licht verschil van kleur in het midden, tegenover de spot zonder gobo. En de gobo is in het midden ook iets minder scherp. 
Hoe kan dit? iets met lenzen, of fotografisch probleempje? 
Heb nog nooit met gobo's in profieltjes gewerkt, dus kan ook niet met eigen ervaring vergelijken :Wink:  
wel heeeeeel interessant topic, ga zo door! 
en zorg dat ie op de markt komt, ik zou ze toch wel ff aankaarten bij de baas, als vervangers van de huidige spots, vooral als er meerdere modellen zouden uitkomen (denkt aan PC, Fresnelletjes en profieltjes) als alles goed gaat natuurlijk!
keep doing the good work!

----------


## mhsounds

:EEK!:  Netjes!

Dat het op de foto in het midden wat minder scherp is maakt nu niet uit,
het is dus wel mogelijk.
Natuurlijk door middel van veel testen word het product steeds beter.

Kerstcadeau?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ludwigvon

> Ehm. is het jullie idee een armatuur te ontwikkelen of een retrofit lichtbron? 
> Als het dit laatste is is natuurlijk het gemis van de RGB-functionaliteit niet zo van belang, en daarnaast, hoe subtiel kan je nu eenmaal met rgb mixen? 
> 
> Ik zou ipv rgb eerder denken aan variabele kleurtemperatuur, een reizend gezelschap oid wat veel te maken heeft met een breed assortiment fixtures waarmee men moet werken naast eigen materiaal heeft daar volgens mij veel meer aan.



Hallo,

De piste tunable white gaat samen met RGBW. we hebben daar ook een opstelling mee gemaakt maar die heeft andere nadelen ( zie eerder)

We zouden een retrofit kunnen maken voor een aantal bestaande profielen. Alleen, zoals de test aangeeft heb je dan op dit moment wel minder licht. Je hebt dan de output van een 500 Wattertje uit een kilowatter. De vraag die we ons stellen is : is dat zinvol ?

Groet

L.

----------


## ludwigvon

> ligt misschien aan mij, maar op de foto van de spot met gobo, zie k een licht verschil van kleur in het midden, tegenover de spot zonder gobo. En de gobo is in het midden ook iets minder scherp. 
> Hoe kan dit? iets met lenzen, of fotografisch probleempje? 
> Heb nog nooit met gobo's in profieltjes gewerkt, dus kan ook niet met eigen ervaring vergelijken 
> wel heeeeeel interessant topic, ga zo door! 
> en zorg dat ie op de markt komt, ik zou ze toch wel ff aankaarten bij de baas, als vervangers van de huidige spots, vooral als er meerdere modellen zouden uitkomen (denkt aan PC, Fresnelletjes en profieltjes) als alles goed gaat natuurlijk!
> keep doing the good work!



Alle spots hebben een beperkte zone waar je scherpe afbeelding krijgt. Dat komt doordat je eigenlijk op f1 werkt. Meestal focus je een gemiddelde. 

In de testen doen we dat niet, omdat we juist de uitersten opzoeken.

Het kleurverschil is meer een intensiteits verschil. Het systeem heeft een piek in de midden, groter dan een huidige condenser profiel die op flat field staat.

Er zijn twee ontwikkelingen mogelijk :

Retrofit voor een aantal soorten bestaande spots. Relatief eenvoudig en in het licht van duurzame ontwikkeling is hergebruiken natuurlijk interessanter dan recycleren en vervangen. Het is ook goedkoper natuurlijk.
De nadelen zijn : niet geoptimaliseerd, niet alles kan een retrofit krijgen. En je blijft met je gewicht zitten.

Nieuwe toestellen : aangezien het warmte probleem weg valt kan alles in kunststof ( ook de lenzen ) en bijgevolg veel lichter en veiliger.

Nadeel : langer traject en duurdere investering. 

We zijn er nog niet uit...

Groet

L.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ik zie niet zo direct een "Vintage" discussie ontstaan hoor. Volgens mij is die al gevoerd toen de ontladingslampen in de moving heads zijn ingevoerd. Het spectrum van deze lampen is ook verre van continu.



En toch is het zo dat er geen enkel bedrijf meer is dat op zijn front-stack buizenversterkers op tour meeneemt. Het is allemaal transistors, of het nu lichtgewicht (QSC, Crest, Lab) of klasse D is en ik denk dat de digitale klok straks de enige is die voor PA's gaat slaan.

Een versterker moet simpelweg zijn werk doen, van een klein signaal een heel groot signaal maken zonder er iets bijzonders bij te doen. Voor een gitaarversterker is het een ander verhaal, die speel je ook regelmatig (opzettelijk) in de clip en dan zijn buizen wel nuttig (maar dan mike je hem uiteindelijk weer over de frontstack i.p.v. rechtstreeks over de front te spelen).

Voor theater- en podiumverlichting geldt straks denk ik hetzelfde, sinds de ontwikkeling in LED zo snel gaat denk ik dat er veel shows straks voor een groot deel op LED gaan draaien. 20 jaar terug hadden we het niet voor mogelijk gehouden dat op 9 van de 10 tours tegenwoordig grote videoschermen met LED's zouden hangen (toen waren we net in het stadium van controlelampjes en lichtkranten) en ik denk dat we in de komende 20 jaar nog veel mooie ontwikkelingen op LED-gebied gaan zien. Misschien dat zelfs de beamerschermen op congressen gaan verdwijnen en uiteindelijk vervangen worden door (O-)LED schermen.

Qua goedkope productie denk ik dat de optica de komende jaren toch nog wel glas gaat blijven. Ik moet een goeie set PMMA (perspex) of polycarbonaat (Lexan) lenzen nog zien die evenveel licht doorlaten als hun glazen tegenhangers, het feit dat gobo-wielen straks van kunststof gemaakt kunnen worden zal denk ik wel een behoorlijke hap schelen, net zoals het weg kunnen laten van kleurenwielen, dimmers en shutters.

----------


## showband

> Qua goedkope productie denk ik dat de optica de komende jaren toch nog wel glas gaat blijven. Ik moet een goeie set PMMA (perspex) of polycarbonaat (Lexan) lenzen nog zien die evenveel licht doorlaten als hun glazen tegenhangers, het feit dat gobo-wielen straks van kunststof gemaakt kunnen worden zal denk ik wel een behoorlijke hap schelen, net zoals het weg kunnen laten van kleurenwielen, dimmers en shutters.



Er zijn wel degelijk prima kunststof lenzen. Denk maar eens aan het plastic lensje op een wegwerpcamera. Die is verbazingwekkend goed.

Het probleem is dat je er al 10.000 weggegooid hebt. Plus een paar mallen hebt moeten laten maken voordat je een beetje goede begint te spuitgieten. Dat maakt de investering voor die dingen gewoon te groot. Ook een firma als martin die behoorlijk groot is in de markt zal best een forse lening moeten nemen om alleen maar een kunststof fresnell lens op de markt te brengen. 

Zo een spuitgietmal frezen gaat 8K tot 12K kosten. Voordat een dergelijk grote kunststof lens in de juiste vorm, en gecontroleert, afkoelt bij een snel productieproces heb je zeker drie versies van die mal gemaakt. De spuitgiet-testen doe je op dure machines in een nog duurdere fabriek. De optisch en mechanisch designers schrijven uurtje factuurtje en gebruiken absurd dure optische designsoftware. (dingen als code-V)

En die lenzen ga je als producent verkopen voor een halve euro max...

Een willekeurige chinees zal per direct een mal maken voor 1000euro en ongeacht de kwaliteit ook een kunststof fresnell lens op de markt brengen. Waarmee je grootse gebruikersbase direct wegvalt. Want op alleen de theaters en een paar verhuurders ga je het niet terugverdienen. Met een product als dit moet je de conventionele lens van de markt vagen om het terug te verdienen. Patenteerbaar zal je product echter niet zijn...

----------


## ludwigvon

De kunstoflens is een probleem als het over grote diameters gaat. Er zijn echter ook andere ontwikkelingen, niet pmma maar meer elastische materialen. 

Ondertussen kunnen we ook de gobo van plastiek maken :




Maar de belangerijke vraag nu is :


Als je een ombouw kit zou kunnen krijgen voor bepaalde spots, waarmee je uit 20 Watt tussen 50 en 75% van een 1000 Watt halogeenlamp krijgt, zou je dan overwegen om het voor je bestaande materiaal park geheel of gedeeltelijk te doen ? Als je zou weten dat de kost tussen 400 en 600 Euro zou liggen ? Je hebt daarna ook geen dimmerkanaal meer nodig en het ding kan zelfs een show aan boord stockeren. 

Graag jullie mening

Groet

L.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Hoe zit het met kleurfilters, want ik zie niets over RGB-dimming?

----------


## ludwigvon

> Hoe zit het met kleurfilters, want ik zie niets over RGB-dimming?



Dit is geen RGB systeem. 

We hebben de vraag een beetje verduidelijkt :

Naar aanleiding van een recente test ( Finally we have it ! Photo Gallery by Joy Buapromma at pbase.com ) komen we tot volgende vraagstelling :


Als je een ombouw voor een profielspot ( 104-105 reeks en RJ SX reeks) zou kunnen kopen die :


1. Ongeveer 50 % van de output geeft van de huidige 1000 Watt halogeen versie, voor slechts 25 Watt elektrisch vermogen.

2. Die een even goede optische resolutie heeft.

3. Geen dimmer nodig heeft ( en dus ook geen storing veroorzaakt), @ cos phi > 0,95

4. niet meer heet wordt, geen brandgevaar of lichamelijke schade kan aanrichten en geen gevaarlijke spanning aan boord heeft.

5. Geen lampen en filters verbruikt ( filters branden niet af en gobo's kunnen op overhead slide worden geprint).

6. In elke positie mogen worden gebruikt ( ook onderste boven )

7. Een CCT heeft van 3000 K of 4000 K of 5600 K ( vast die dus niet varieert bij dimmen )

8. Niet echt goed geschikt is voor kleurlicht, hoofdzakelijk voor wit met eventuele correctie )

9. Je toelaat om 3 verschillende light engines in huis te hebben, 3000 K 4000 K en 5600 K die verwisselbaar zijn, een beetje zoals lampen.

10. Je nog wel zou kunnen switchen naar de gewone lamp indien nodig. ( 15 minuten werk)

11. De coatings van de lenzen niet wegbrandt en ook de lenzen niet doet smelten of ontploffen

12. Geen UV en IR component in de output heeft.

13. Dit tussen 500 en 600 Euro zou kosten ( per light engine )

14. Dit zeer snel kan worden gerealiseerd, beschikbaar binnen 30 dagen en ombouw ( 1 dag) inbegrepen in de prijs.


Zou je dan overwegen om een deel van je materiaalpark ook effectief om te bouwen ?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Voor in theaters denk ik dat je nog net te weinig lichtoutput hebt. Voor kleinere evenementen, waar men regelmatig laagvermogen profielen gebruikt (bijv. baby-ETC's van 575W) zou dit wel een uitkomst kunnen zijn, mits ze vrijwel altijd open wit worden gebruikt.

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Ik zie de mogelijkheden ook wel, vooral in de kleine theaters en culturele centra met gebrek aan dimmers (en dat zijn er, vooral in België en zuid Nederland nogal wat!). De aanschaf verdient zich snel terug (stroomverbruik zakt in). Geweldige ontwikkeling, geweldig topic. Ik kan niet wachten tot dit op een beurs te zien en te vergelijken is.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> ....



Hoi KlankOntwerp, in een ander topic probeerde ik al contact met je te krijgen, zou je mij misschien een mailtje willen sturen (aangezien je geen e-mailadres in je profiel hebt vermeldt)?

Mijn mailadres is: hugo [at] vanmeijeren [punt] nl


Alvast bedankt,


Groeten Hugo

----------


## Q-av

Ik heb er wel 2 vragen bij.

nr.1 een ga je de armaturen uitvoeren met een eigen leddriver, en dus ook aansturing (DMX) of hoe moet ik dit zien. aangezien je zegt geen dimmers meer nodig te hebben.
Nadeel is dan wel dat je een bende extra bekabeling moet gaan trekken.
En mits je je hele theater vol gaat hangen met signaal splitters is ff een lampje ergens ophangen niet meer zo makkelijk.

En in de meeste theaters ligt er al een hele dimmer infrastructuur. 
Geen mogelijkheid om er dimbare drivers in te zetten?

Nr.2 misschien dat ik het verkeerd begrijp, maar waarom zouden kleurenfilters zoals we ze nu gebruiken niet meer werken voor een led spot die dezelfde kleurtemperatuur uitspuugt als een hallogeenspot.
Dat je de amberdrift kwijt bent snap ik.

----------


## mhsounds

Is er niet een testdag te organiseren in een theater? (of een andere geschikte lokatie)
Zo is het mischien wat beter te zien, filtertje ervoor, filtertje weg, enz  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Zo kan iedereen de toepassingen zien, want vanaf je beeldscherm is altijd anders als real life. :Smile:

----------


## ludwigvon

Alvast bedankt voor jullie feedback. We gaan alles even bekijken en nog wat voorstellen formuleren.

Als je in de buurt bent, loop gewoon eens binnen, je kan alle proefopstellingen zien en besnuffelen en van gedachten wisselen.

L.

----------


## Funmaker

En waar is in de buurt?

----------


## ludwigvon

> En waar is in de buurt?



bovenaan de pagina

photos of our work as lighting designers and engineers Photo Gallery by Joy Buapromma at pbase.com

----------


## ludwigvon

> Is er niet een testdag te organiseren in een theater? (of een andere geschikte lokatie)
> Zo is het mischien wat beter te zien, filtertje ervoor, filtertje weg, enz 
> 
> Zo kan iedereen de toepassingen zien, want vanaf je beeldscherm is altijd anders als real life.



Hij staat nu nog in een labo opstelling, optische bank. Er moet nog aan de driver worden gesleuteld om er het maximum uit te halen. Filtertesten gebeuren al volgende week. Het probleem zal in rood-groen zitten, weten we nu al zeker.

Het gaat zeker te zien zijn op vakbeurzen etc.

Nu kan je het enkel bij ons zien.

L.

----------


## ludwigvon

> Ik heb er wel 2 vragen bij.
> 
> nr.1 een ga je de armaturen uitvoeren met een eigen leddriver, en dus ook aansturing (DMX) of hoe moet ik dit zien. aangezien je zegt geen dimmers meer nodig te hebben.
> Nadeel is dan wel dat je een bende extra bekabeling moet gaan trekken.
> En mits je je hele theater vol gaat hangen met signaal splitters is ff een lampje ergens ophangen niet meer zo makkelijk.
> 
> Een van de doelstellingen is ook om hoge (gevaarlijke) spanning weg te halen van de werkomgeving. We gaan ervan uit dat de meeste theaters al een DMX netwerk hebben, je werkt basically op dezelfde wijze als met wapperlampen. Drivers gaan er zijn voor 4 of 8 of 12 spots, klein en laag gewicht. DMX uit is gebufferd, niet hard wired, dus splitters blijven beperkt tot je normale situatie. Aangezien je een hele batterij kan voeden uit 1 lijntje vaste spanning krijg je toch een paar ton koper op overschot.
> 
> En in de meeste theaters ligt er al een hele dimmer infrastructuur. 
> ...



De chip die we hiervoor gebruiken is een blauw plus gele fosfor die dus wit als output heeft. Dit is geen continu spectrum en dus krijg je een probleem met groen en rood. Een beetje zoals bij fluorescente lampen. Een filter kan wel wegfilteren wat ongewenst is, maar niet toevoegen wat wel gewenst is, dat is ook wat het woord filter betekent, nietwaar?

De grote belofte van LED licht is trouwens juist dat je door additieve menging alle kleuren kan maken zonder te filteren en dus zonder licht en uiteindelijk energie weg te gooien.

Het werkt al prima voor Washlights en cyclorama maar voor afbeeldende systemen, zoals een profielspot zijn we er helaas nog niet. En het gaat nog wel even duren voor dat beschikbaar is. 

Groet

L.

----------


## ludwigvon

> Voor in theaters denk ik dat je nog net te weinig lichtoutput hebt. Voor kleinere evenementen, waar men regelmatig laagvermogen profielen gebruikt (bijv. baby-ETC's van 575W) zou dit wel een uitkomst kunnen zijn, mits ze vrijwel altijd open wit worden gebruikt.



Het dilemma waar we mee zitten is dat die laagvermogen (sub-kilowatt) spotjes allemaal geweldig onefficient zijn. In de vergelijking die ik heb gegeven voor de ADB DS 105, die een top optiek heeft, zie je al wat er eigenlijk gebeurt in zo'n spot : van de 20500 lumen die de lamp produceert komt er 3100 lumen uiteindelijk waar je ze hebben wilt. De subKw spotjes scoren nog veel slechter. 

We halen nu het niveau van een subKw uit een goed optisch systeem, als we deze lichtbron in een goedkoop optisch systeempje stoppen halen we dat niet.

Je zou eigenlijk kunnen stellen dat we ons eens moeten afvragen of investeren in goedkope spots die niet lang leven nog wel nuttig is, zowel boekhoudkundig als ecologisch.

Een vriend van mij werkt voor een bedrijf dat mega evenementen doet. Een paar jaar geleden bezocht ik hem op een grote stand op het Brusselse autosalon. Er hingen zo een 500 ETC-tjes omhoog. Toen ik hem opmerkte dat bij een dergelijk gebruik die toch allemaal compleet afgebrand zouden zijn nadien, antwoordde hij dat het allemaal zo ingecalculeerd was. Bij de afbouw gingen ze niet de trailer in maar rechtstreeks in de recyclage container. Zo spaarden ze een fortuin uit op afbouw (werd afbraak) en geen nabehandeling in het magazijn nodig.

Vandaag kunnen we dit natuurlijk in een ander "Licht" zien.

Groet

L.

----------


## qvt

Beste Ludwig,

de toepassingen van jullie led's in het chasse zien er goed uit, Ik ben hier enkele maanden geleden ook geweest en het zag er top uit. Nu zie Ik in jullie fotoalbum dat er ook tlbakken vervangen zijn door led. Zijn deze nog in testfase of zijn deze ook al in productie?

----------


## ludwigvon

> Beste Ludwig,
> 
> de toepassingen van jullie led's in het chasse zien er goed uit, Ik ben hier enkele maanden geleden ook geweest en het zag er top uit. Nu zie Ik in jullie fotoalbum dat er ook tlbakken vervangen zijn door led. Zijn deze nog in testfase of zijn deze ook al in productie?



We hebben één gang van het logeblok ( 36 meter ) al omgebouwd. Ik ga de info bij het fotoalbum zetten. Ik publiceer normaal niet over deze toepassingen op het forum hier omdat het architecturaal is. 

Groet

L.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> De chip die we hiervoor gebruiken is een blauw plus gele fosfor die dus wit als output heeft. Dit is geen continu spectrum en dus krijg je een probleem met groen en rood. Een beetje zoals bij fluorescente lampen.



Waarom zouden we dit soort problemen willen creëren in een theater? Ik dacht dat jullie eindelijk een enigszins doorlopend spectrum hadden gevonden!





> Een filter kan wel wegfilteren wat ongewenst is, maar niet toevoegen wat wel gewenst is, dat is ook wat het woord filter betekent, nietwaar?



Zelfs met halogeenlicht kan een kleurfilter geen licht in een bepaalde kleur erbij toveren. Een filter haalt ongewenste golflengten in grotere mate weg dan de gewenste golflengten.





> De grote belofte van LED licht is trouwens juist dat je door additieve menging alle kleuren kan maken zonder te filteren en dus zonder licht en uiteindelijk energie weg te gooien.



En je zei net dat dit niet kan met jullie spot! Terug naar de ontwerptafel dus!

----------


## ludwigvon

> Waarom zouden we dit soort problemen willen creëren in een theater? Ik dacht dat jullie eindelijk een enigszins doorlopend spectrum hadden gevonden!
> 
> Zelfs met halogeenlicht kan een kleurfilter geen licht in een bepaalde kleur erbij toveren. Een filter haalt ongewenste golflengten in grotere mate weg dan de gewenste golflengten.
> 
> En je zei net dat dit niet kan met jullie spot! Terug naar de ontwerptafel dus!



Hallo Jurjen,

We bewandelen verschillende wegen in dit ondrzoek.

Momenteel zijn er twee opties :

1. Het eerste experiment : RGBW dus perfect voor alle kleurtjes en wit kleur. Maar niet goed afbeeldend. En moeilijk om een hoge efficiëntie te halen. 

2. Het tweede experiment, waarover de vraagstelling gaat : Wit op vaste kleurtemperatuur, uitstekend afbeeldend vermogen en rendement, maar niet goed om kleur te produceren.

De twee situaties vertrekken ook van totaal verschillende lichtbronnen. Voorlopig is er nog geen tussenin mogelijk. (We gaan dat natuurlijk wel proberen, maar het kost een zo lieve duit dat het even zal duren).

Fundi's als we zijn, vinden we filteren natuurlijk maar niks. Alleen als het niet anders kan.

Zoals ik eerder heb gezegd, voor soflight, cyclorama en washlight werkt additieve menging zeer goed. Omdat we daar op een heel andere manier kunnen tot het gewenste resultaat komen. 

Groet

L.

----------


## Q-av

Ik weet inhoudelijk weinig over het hele kleurenspectrum verhaal.
Mijn reactie was echter bedoelt op witvaste led's die jullie aan het produceren zijn.

Als je het bijvoorbeeld voor elkaar hebt om warm licht op 5300K te produceren, wat is dan het verschil om te filteren?
Wat mis je dan? aangezien het voor het oog hetzelfde licht is.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Ik weet inhoudelijk weinig over het hele kleurenspectrum verhaal.
> Mijn reactie was echter bedoelt op witvaste led's die jullie aan het produceren zijn.
> 
> Als je het bijvoorbeeld voor elkaar hebt om warm licht op 5300K te produceren, wat is dan het verschil om te filteren?
> Wat mis je dan? aangezien het voor het oog hetzelfde licht is.



Dit licht is voor het oog hetzelfde, maar spectrumtechnisch gezien niet. 
Deze LEDs worden gemaakt van blauwe en gele fosfor, wat samen 'wit licht' geeft. Dit heeft echter een heel ander spectrum als ons daglicht. 
Gaan we nu filteren, dan gaan we bepaalde elementen weghalen uit dat mengseltje, waardoor er wellicht een hele andere kleur uitkomt als filteren bij een halogeenlamp (met normaal spectrum)

Correct me if I'm wrong!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Of om het hele verhaal samen te vatten: het is nep-wit (in echt wit zijn alle kleuren in van spectrum vertegenwoordigd).

----------


## Q-av

Nou wil ik niet zo hard uit de bocht vliegen maar ik snap de link ook niet helemaal.

Ik kan namelijk een Tl ook filteren dat is ook een fluoriserende reactie.
Tuurlijk geeft dat ander licht omdat de temperatuur anders is.

IK snap echt niet waarom bv 5300K led licht anders zou zijn dan 5300K hallogeen of xenon licht je kan een kleur toch niet uit andere kleuren opbouwen of bepaalde weglaten? want dan heb je uiteindelijk geen 5300K meer toch??

Maar nogmaals ik weet in deze kwestie geen enkel onderbouwt argument te geven.

----------


## showband

Maar jurjen, Het gaat er toch om een mooi plaatje aan de kijkers te geven?
Als een podium tijdens de musical in een mooie kleur verlicht is. Dan is het mooi verlicht. Dan zal het toch het publiek aan de anus oxideren dat het rood uit een led komt en niet alle verplichte delen uit het spectrum bevat? Als  het maar mooi warm rood is. En de volgspot een mooie witte cirkel op de performer maakt zonder hem/haar als een lijk eruit te laten zien.

Er is nergens verplicht alleen led te gebruiken. Maar als je goed onderbouwd delen van de lichtshow nu al vervangt door LED dan doet dat echt niet aan het resultaat af. 

Als ik in dit topic zie hoe die gobo's afbeelden dan is mijn reactie niet "maar ik kan er geen kleurfilter voor zetten!". Mijn reactie is "joepie, strakke plaatjes op 20W zonder hitte".

Ik weet niet of het handig is om de hele tijd de ledontwikkeling te sturen naar "hij moet hetzelfde functioneren als een gloeilamp". Praktischer is het te werken uit "welk belichtingsprobleem wil ik oplossen?"

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Of om het hele verhaal samen te vatten: het is nep-wit (in echt wit zijn alle kleuren in van spectrum vertegenwoordigd).



Wat is echt wit? Wat is nep wit?

Als ik een blauwe laser (OPSL) en een gele laser (OPSL) op elkaar leg krijg ik een strakke witte straal. Vraag iedereen welke kleur hij is en men zal zeggen "WIT". Toch kan ik er op geen enkele manier rood uit maken/halen. Is het dan niet echt wit?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Als ik in dit topic zie hoe die gobo's afbeelden dan is mijn reactie niet "maar ik kan er geen kleurfilter voor zetten!". Mijn reactie is "joepie, strakke plaatjes op 20W zonder hitte".
> 
> Ik weet niet of het handig is om de hele tijd de ledontwikkeling te sturen naar "hij moet hetzelfde functioneren als een gloeilamp". Praktischer is het te werken uit "welk belichtingsprobleem wil ik oplossen?"



Ik was ook zeker wel onder de indruk van die tamelijk scherpe gobo, dus op de goede weg zitten we zeker.

Echter, als ik kijk naar het gebruik van profielen in het theater, dan wil bijna iedere productie een ander kleurtje eruit halen. Mijns inziens is het dan nog steeds wenselijker om een kleurfilter te verwisselen, dan iedere keer een andere LED-unit erin te zetten.

----------


## ludwigvon

Effe iets minder strak :

----------


## ludwigvon

> Ik was ook zeker wel onder de indruk van die tamelijk scherpe gobo, dus op de goede weg zitten we zeker.
> 
> Echter, als ik kijk naar het gebruik van profielen in het theater, dan wil bijna iedere productie een ander kleurtje eruit halen. Mijns inziens is het dan nog steeds wenselijker om een kleurfilter te verwisselen, dan iedere keer een andere LED-unit erin te zetten.




Mijn punt is hetvolgende :

Filteren is een zeer onefficiënte manier om tot het gewenste resultaat te komen. Daarom vanuit energie standpunt te vermijden. Artistiek vertaalt de vraag zich dan als : is het denkbaar dat je je belichting, lichtplan zodanig maakt dat je de beschikbare middelen optimaal benut. Dus kleur uit RGB washlights (niet afbeeldend) en je profielen enkel voor wit en natuurlijk kan een kleine kleurcorrectie.

LED licht opent nieuwe mogelijkheden, maar heeft ook beperkingen. Vind je het interessant om met een andere lichtontwerp methode, een show of voorstelling die normalerwijze 100 Kw weegt, te reduceren naar pakweg 2 Kw ?

Groet

L.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Zonder te gaan muggenziften over kleine details in kleurverschillen...

De middelen zijn ondergeschikt aan kunstzinnige besluiten.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Op lightnetwork stelde ik de vraag of je was gaan samenwerken met Robert Juliat, en daar werd ik via PM bijna gelynched hoe ik het durfde te stellen dat RJ een idee had gestolen, dus bij deze maar even dezelfde vraag... 

erg vaag dat een week na het starten van jouw post op LN een fabrikant ineens met een LED-profile komt, zodoende de vraag, al vermoed ik dat ik het antwoord al weet als ik je postings teruglees.

----------


## mhsounds

Volgens mij krijgen we nu gewoon een race wie als eerste de beste led spullen kan leveren.
Dat was een tijdje terug al met de led parren.

----------


## ludwigvon

> Op lightnetwork stelde ik de vraag of je was gaan samenwerken met Robert Juliat, en daar werd ik via PM bijna gelynched hoe ik het durfde te stellen dat RJ een idee had gestolen, dus bij deze maar even dezelfde vraag... 
> 
> erg vaag dat een week na het starten van jouw post op LN een fabrikant ineens met een LED-profile komt, zodoende de vraag, al vermoed ik dat ik het antwoord al weet als ik je postings teruglees.




Lol, je hebt gelijk. Op 20 februari heb ik hun een mail gestuurd over de eerste testen die we hebben gedaan. 
Trouwens, dit topic is gestart op 26 februari en we hebben de tests in de loop van januari gedaan. En op pbase gepubliceerd.

Groet

L.

----------


## ludwigvon

> Volgens mij krijgen we nu gewoon een race wie als eerste de beste led spullen kan leveren.
> Dat was een tijdje terug al met de led parren.



Lol, die ledparren, ik heb er nog steeds geen goede gezien. De race is enkel naar goedkopere brol gelopen zo te zien.

Groet

L.

----------


## Orbis

check de "54" een van het merk colours, in etc armatuur, idem qua output, 18 3 watt full colour leds, volledig homogeen RGB dus én via dmx veranderbare kelvinwaarde van het wit.

Zo'n lampen lijken me de toekomst van led, niet de RGB led rommel lampen...

helaas nog erg duur maar zo gaat dat met alle nieuwe pro toestellen natuurlijk...

----------


## ludwigvon

> check de "54" een van het merk colours, in etc armatuur, idem qua output, 18 3 watt full colour leds, volledig homogeen RGB dus én via dmx veranderbare kelvinwaarde van het wit.
> 
> Zo'n lampen lijken me de toekomst van led, niet de RGB led rommel lampen...
> 
> helaas nog erg duur maar zo gaat dat met alle nieuwe pro toestellen natuurlijk...



Hi Orbis,

Dat heeft niets te maken met dit topic. En dat ding, dat hebben wij al 5 jaar geleden geprobeerd en naar de prullenbak verwezen... Het maakt totaal geen zin om dat soort dingen podium fähig te maken.

Daar zitten 18 Seoul P5 dingetjes in, wij zijn bezig met 48, 60, 72 van die dingen voor wash.

Het onderwerp hier is afbeeldende systemen.

Volgende zomer kunnen jullie ons waarschijnlijk in Avignon vinden met één van de top producties van het festival, all the way LED... . Definitief bekend eind November.

Groet

L.

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Deze topic wordt steeds interessanter (en smeuïger)... Het probleem van een onvolledig spectrum en het reduceren van je lichtopbrengst middels filtering is toch wel een zwaarwegend punt voor het gebruik in de theaterwereld. Voor OW-topjes/speciaaltjes en bepaalde volgspotsituaties maakt het niet zo uit, maar als front, inkleur of kleurspeciaaltjes is dat toch een ander verhaal... De module met extra LED's voor het opvangen van de gaten is voorlopig te kostbaar dus?

@ Hugo - u heeft mail.

----------


## ludwigvon

> Deze topic wordt steeds interessanter (en smeuïger)... Het probleem van een onvolledig spectrum en het reduceren van je lichtopbrengst middels filtering is toch wel een zwaarwegend punt voor het gebruik in de theaterwereld. Voor OW-topjes/speciaaltjes en bepaalde volgspotsituaties maakt het niet zo uit, maar als front, inkleur of kleurspeciaaltjes is dat toch een ander verhaal... De module met extra LED's voor het opvangen van de gaten is voorlopig te kostbaar dus?
> 
> @ Hugo - u heeft mail.



Ja natuurlijk wordt het een beetje vetter, omdat we natuurlijk tot een aantal fundamentele vragen komen en dat gaat, zoals dat meestal gebeurt, vaak een meer emotionele kant op. Wat ik helemaal geen probleem vind, uiteindelijk gaat het op het podium toch daarover... .

We kunnen vandaag perfecte RGBW washlights bouwen, zelfs een pc of fresnel distributie (mimic) maken. Alleen voor een afbeeldend systeem (profielspot) nog niet. Maar dan is mijn vraag : waarvoor en hoe gebruik je je profielspots vandaag ?

Het gebruik van profielspots voor algemeen is een anglo-saksische methode, die eigenlijk terug is te voeren naar het feit dat de oude eliptische systemen gewoon te slecht waren om als profielspot te gebruiken. De komst van de nieuwe eliptische generaties ( Source 4, warp etc ) die voor de Amerikaanse markt een gigantische vooruitgang zijn, als profielspot, hebben ook het gebruik ervan als washlight naar continentaal Europa gebracht. En of dat een goede zaak is laat ik in het midden.

Ondertussen heb ik natuurlijk nog steeds niet voldoende antwoorden op de oorspronkelijke vraagstelling...

Gegroet

L.

----------


## Rolandino

Ik ben gewoon van mening dat er over 5 jaar nog steeds gebruik wordt gemaakt van de halogeenlamp persglaslamp of ontladingslamp.

Het LED vindt ik op dit moment niet meekunnen to andere lampen.

Er zijn natuurlijk wel goede LEDS in de markt maar niet betaalbaar ! 

enige voordeel van LEDS is WEL langere levensduur - minder of geen warmte - GOEDKOPER in gebruik is het tot op heden WEL maar over een paar jaar NIET meer.

Stroomleveranciers gaan echt wel de KWprijs per uur omhoog schroeven ALS iedereen LEDS zou gaan verbruiken ( deze bedrijven moeten ook blijven bestaan ) Maar goed, dat is mijn mening. 

LED is de toekomst dat is een feit maar of het in de entertainment ver schopt is mij een vraag. 

Het feit dat een LED geen infarood en UV heeft wordt toch een probleem met affilteren.

Ik bedoel als je met een witte LEDpar rood wilt maken heb je geen licht meer over. Daarom vindt ik LED niet echt multifunctioneel in deze business.

Ik kan het mss fout hebben maar ben op dit moment nog niet overtuigd zeker niet in het betaalbare segment.

----------


## mhsounds

Volgens mij is er meerdere malen gezegd dat deze lampen ook niet zijn bedoeld om te filteren...
En natuurlijk maken wij over 5 jaar nog steeds gebrui van de hallogeen en gloeilamp.
Je kan ze nu op sommige fronten beter toepassen, maar dat wordt natuurlijk expirimenteren.

Als we deze techniek ook meer gaan gebruiken word hij ook vanzelf goedkoper, al zal hij wel duurder blijven als een gloei of hallogeenlamp (denk ik)

----------


## Rolandino

Dat is ook zo dus het is een feit dat je met LEDparren of andere spots niet flexible genoeg bent zoals nu met de gewone gloeilamp.

----------


## mhsounds

Dat ligt eraan in welk opzicht je dat bekijkt, de testen van LUDWIGVON vind ik zeer belovend en met een goede RGB mix die goed is ontwikkeld is dat filteren niet nodig.

Optimaal is het nog niet en de betere LED armaturen zijn nog erg duur, het zal zeker komen.
Ik werk ook wel eens met LEDbalkjes van eurolite (jaja eurolite) de kwaliteit laten we even achterwege.
Deze LEDbalkjes hebben een RGBWA mix, RoodGroenBlauwWitAmber.
Hier kleuren mee maken is toch al een stuk beter in mijn ogen.

Of LED de gloei en Hallogeenlamp zal vervangen? Who knows?
We zullen het wel veel gaan gebruiken weet ik zeker.

Groetjes Mark

----------


## ludwigvon

> Ik ben gewoon van mening dat er over 5 jaar nog steeds gebruik wordt gemaakt van de halogeenlamp persglaslamp of ontladingslamp.



Waarschijnlijk wel. Althans, daar waar het wettelijk nog zal toegelaten zijn.

[QUOTE= Het LED vindt ik op dit moment niet meekunnen to andere lampen.
 Er zijn natuurlijk wel goede LEDS in de markt maar niet betaalbaar ![/QUOTE]

Het gaat niet over de leds, maar over de toestellen die ermee worden gemaakt. Er is een probleem met dit soort vergelijkingen, een goede spot met een halogeenlamp 1 Kw kost 1000 Euro, een slechte ( een chinese par bvb, kost 50 Euro ). Je zal hetzelfde terugvinden in LED spots. Je moet dus 
"Equal performance, equal quality" met elkaar vergelijken. 



[QUOTE= enige voordeel van LEDS is WEL langere levensduur - minder of geen warmte - GOEDKOPER in gebruik is het tot op heden WEL maar over een paar jaar NIET meer.

Stroomleveranciers gaan echt wel de KWprijs per uur omhoog schroeven ALS iedereen LEDS zou gaan verbruiken ( deze bedrijven moeten ook blijven bestaan ) Maar goed, dat is mijn mening.[/QUOTE]

Er zijn veel meer voordelen als dat en het argument over de KwH prijs is natuurlijk onzin, de enige die daarvoor gaat betalen is diegene die blijft bij de oude lampen... .

[QUOTE= LED is de toekomst dat is een feit maar of het in de entertainment ver schopt is mij een vraag. 

Het feit dat een LED geen infarood en UV heeft wordt toch een probleem met affilteren.[/QUOTE]

Ik denk dat er een veel snellere bewustwording zal komen dan veel mensen denken. We zijn het er nu al zo ongeveer over eens dat auto's die onnodig veel brandstof opstoken niet meer ok zijn. Dezelfde denk modellen zijn van toepassing op wat wij doen.

Het feit dat LED geen UV en IR heeft zorgt ervoor dat de kleur ofwel een echte kleur is, ofwel uw filter niet afbrandt. 
 
[QUOTE= Ik bedoel als je met een witte LEDpar rood wilt maken heb je geen licht meer over. Daarom vindt ik LED niet echt multifunctioneel in deze business.

Ik kan het mss fout hebben maar ben op dit moment nog niet overtuigd zeker niet in het betaalbare segment.[/QUOTE]

Als je een rode ledpar gebruikt, heb je geen probleem. 12 Watt zal 1000 Watt gefilterd halogeen ruimschoots overtreffen.

Er is voor geen enkel lichtsysteem een betaalbaar segment. Het is veel eenvoudiger : goed = duur en slecht = betaalbaar.

----------


## Rolandino

Een rode LEDpar kan mss wel even sterker ogen maar is NIET  flexible in gebruik ( je kann er geen andere kleuren mee maken ) dat is wat ik bedoel met NIET flexible zijn je kunt wel een fourbar maken met 4 parren in ieder een eigen kleur wat veel mooiere kleur geeft dan de oude met filter ervoor maar je kunt deze NIET van kleur veranderen.

Ik heb getest PAR64 units van Nederlandse fabrikaat en was idd onder de indruk van idd de kleur die werd weergegeven ( ik heb rood en blauw getest ) veel mooiere kleur Unit koste 175,00 ex BTW maar vindt het zijn geld NIET waard een fourbar zou dus 700 eurie kosten zonder parbehuizingen en je kan het niet van kleur veranderen dmv een andere filter.

Ook al zou je Witte LEDS nemen kan je er niet meer alle filters ervoor doen omdat de meeste kleuren afwijken op temperatuur - lichtsterkte enorm minder wordt ! 

waarom investeren in iets wat bijna 3x zo duur kost en veel minder flexible is ! 

Wat wel redelijk betaalbaar is zijn de 24W LEDparren RGB ( LEDS van 1W )

Komt veel licht vanaf vergelijkbaar met in mijn ogen 500W persglas lamp 

Set van 4 kost iets van 400 ex ( inclusief behuizing ) en je kunt RGB maken ( dus meer flexible ) dit is kwa prijs aantrekkelijker MAAR kwaliteit is erg laag.

Simpel gezegd je hebt standaard 1 jaar garantie op die dingen dus binnen een jaar stuk wordt ie gewoon gemaakt na dat jaar kan het veel geld gaan kosten vanwege de reparatie.

Meestal gaat de techniek van de lamp kapot en niet de LED

De LEDunits van Nederlandse kwaliteit ( echt degelijk gebouwd ) hebben ook een jaar garantie en voordeel is als er 1 LED stuk is is er ook maar 1 LED uit dus weinig verlies. Bij de Chinese versies gaat als er 1 LED stuk is een hele serie van 6 of 7 LEDS uit waardoor er een 'GAT " ontstaat in je PAR ( als je er in kijkt )

----------


## ludwigvon

Omdat het niet anders kan natuurlijk, hier komt de RGBW profielspot.

Dit is maar het begin, we wachten nog op onderdelen die hiervoor moeten worden gemaakt. In de volgende dagen gaan we wel proberen goede beelden te maken van deze testopstelling, met een 1 Kw DW105 als referentie.

Onze target spec :

Tunable white van 2500 K° tot 8000 K° en op
White performance equal 750 Watt halogeen
Saturated colours outperform 1000 Watt halogeen
Retrofit existing condenser profiles (ADB-Juliat)

----------


## jurjen_barel

Hulde! Jullie zijn erg goed aan het innoveren de laatste tijd. Volgens mij wordt het binnenkort tijd voor een demodag in een schouwburg.  :Wink:

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> Omdat het niet anders kan natuurlijk, hier komt de RGBW profielspot.
> 
> Dit is maar het begin, we wachten nog op onderdelen die hiervoor moeten worden gemaakt. In de volgende dagen gaan we wel proberen goede beelden te maken van deze testopstelling, met een 1 Kw DW105 als referentie.
> 
> Onze target spec :
> 
> Tunable white van 2500 K° tot 8000 K° en op
> White performance equal 750 Watt halogeen
> Saturated colours outperform 1000 Watt halogeen
> Retrofit existing condenser profiles (ADB-Juliat)



Beste L.

Ik volg nauwkeurig jou topics op diverse forums. Ook ik ben van mening dat het nog een kwestie van maanden is dat de eerste serieze 'led' profiel spot op de markt komt.
Ik weet van diverse fabrikanten dat er ze hiermee bezig zijn en ik heb zelf enkele proto type's mogen aanschouwen.

We gaan volgende week enkele testen doen met diverse TV camera's en ik heb momenteel 1 vraag:
Wat zou er in jou visie moeten gebeuren met de kleur(temperatuur) van een RGBW of RGBA ledprofiel als deze gedimd wordt van 100 naar 0%. Behoud de ledprofiel haar kleur(temperatuur)?

----------


## ludwigvon

> Hulde! Jullie zijn erg goed aan het innoveren de laatste tijd. Volgens mij wordt het binnenkort tijd voor een demodag in een schouwburg.




Hoi Jurjen,

Het lijkt vaak meer op een gigantische rommelmarkt...

Maar ik denk dat de Chassé de primeur krijgt. De hardware zal tegen eind Januari op punt staan, maar er komt een massa software bij kijken. 

Zo ergens in de loop van Februari zou een en ander moeten af zijn.

Meanwhile, wie eens door Antwerpen passeert is altijd welkom...

Groet

Ludwig

----------


## ludwigvon

> Beste L.
> 
> Ik volg nauwkeurig jou topics op diverse forums. Ook ik ben van mening dat het nog een kwestie van maanden is dat de eerste serieze 'led' profiel spot op de markt komt.
> Ik weet van diverse fabrikanten dat er ze hiermee bezig zijn en ik heb zelf enkele proto type's mogen aanschouwen.
> 
> We gaan volgende week enkele testen doen met diverse TV camera's en ik heb momenteel 1 vraag:
> Wat zou er in jou visie moeten gebeuren met de kleur(temperatuur) van een RGBW of RGBA ledprofiel als deze gedimd wordt van 100 naar 0%. Behoud de ledprofiel haar kleur(temperatuur)?



Hallo Gerrit,

Ik denk dat we tot verschillende gebruiksprofielen gaan komen. Die naar de keuze van de LD of de noodzaak van de situatie worden gekozen. Het is perfect mogelijk om amberdrift te simuleren, dus de dim karakteristiek van halogeenlampen te volgen of constante CCT te volgen, of nog iets daartussenin. 

Daar zit nog een groot stuk onderzoek te doen. Zowieso moet het naar 16 bit dimmen en hoogfrequent puls sturing. Anders is er veel te weinig resolutie om een beetje subtiel te werken. ( 200 Hz PWM is een ramp ).

Groet

Ludwig

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> Hulde! Jullie zijn erg goed aan het innoveren de laatste tijd. Volgens mij wordt het binnenkort tijd voor een demodag in een schouwburg.



Ik denk dat er binnenkort op de Vakbeurs Theatertechniek 2010 in Ahoy Rotterdam het e.e.a. zichtbaar is.
Tenminste op onze stand wel :Wink:  
Ik kan er nu nog niet veel over vertellen maar ik zal het o.a. hier publiceren zodra het vrijgegeven kan worden. :Cool:

----------


## ludwigvon

> Ik denk dat er binnenkort op de Vakbeurs Theatertechniek 2010 in Ahoy Rotterdam het e.e.a. zichtbaar is.
> Tenminste op onze stand wel 
> Ik kan er nu nog niet veel over vertellen maar ik zal het o.a. hier publiceren zodra het vrijgegeven kan worden.



Geweldig, wanneer is die beurs ? De VLX heeft ons toch niet echt onder de indruk gebracht...

Groet

Ludwig

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> Geweldig, wanneer is die beurs ? De VLX heeft ons toch niet echt onder de indruk gebracht...
> 
> Groet
> 
> Ludwig



Die beurs is 18, 19 en 20 januari Vakbeurs theatertechniek

Wat specifek heeft je niet onder de indruk gebracht van de VLX?
Ik heb namelijk ook andere reacties gehoord gedurende mijn intensieve demotour door Nederland.

Zou het fijn vinden om hierover met je van gedachten te wisselen op de vakbeurs theatertechniek. Kunnen we het ook over de andere primeurs  :Confused:  hebben die op deze beurs door Lightco gelanceerd worden.
Ik ben alle dagen aanwezig, deal?

----------


## ludwigvon

> Die beurs is 18, 19 en 20 januari Vakbeurs theatertechniek
> 
> Wat specifek heeft je niet onder de indruk gebracht van de VLX?
> Ik heb namelijk ook andere reacties gehoord gedurende mijn intensieve demotour door Nederland.
> 
> Zou het fijn vinden om hierover met je van gedachten te wisselen op de vakbeurs theatertechniek. Kunnen we het ook over de andere primeurs  hebben die op deze beurs door Lightco gelanceerd worden.
> Ik ben alle dagen aanwezig, deal?



Hallo Gerrit, mailtje gestuurd met onze info.

Trouwens ook al met jullie collega 's in be beetje contact gehad.

De details zal ik je wel ptp uitleggen, maar in grote lijnen is het dit : 

De energie- en optische efficiëntie zijn niet echt wat wij hadden verwacht.

Maar, daar kunnen goede redenen voor zijn, die ik nog niet doorheb natuurlijk.


Gegroet

Ludwig

----------


## ludwigvon

eerste reeks testen ( nog niet optimaal, sturing nog niet getuned en een paar definitieve onderdelen zijn er nog niet. We testen een nieuw concept : " Integrerende condensor "  De omstandigheden van elke test staan onder elk beeld. Links is de DW 105 rechts de RGBW LED

First in the world : RGBW theatre profile 03-12-2009 Photo Gallery by Joy Buapromma at pbase.com

----------


## ludwigvon

Nog een stapje verder met de integratie. Eén van de problemen met afbeeldende optische systemen is dat je de kleuren terug scheidt in de schaduwen van objecten in het pad. Dat is natuurlijk niet bruikbaar op het podium, je personage 4 kleurtjes slagschaduw geven. Tenzij je dat natuurlijk zou willen.

Deze test maakt gebruik van onze eerste versie integrerende condensor, die een homogene output geeft van R + G + B + W alles gewoon op vol vermogen. Jefke (onze plaasteren lichtfigurant) is het object en het interessante in deze test is juist de schaduw van Jefke.

CCT gemeten 6550 K° @ R255, G255, B255 output 3100 lumen is equivalent aan 750 Watt halogeen. ( Met 120 Watt LED ).

Het gaat nu even duren voor we verder kunnen, er moeten mechanische onderdelen worden gemaakt en we hebben de enige chip die we momenteel in huis hebben destroyed door thermische uitzetting van de condensor.

----------


## Funmaker

machtig....
jullie doen echt baanbrekend werk in mijn ogen... Toch niet eens zien of ik ergens binnenkort in antwerpen kan geraken  :Big Grin:

----------


## ludwigvon

> machtig....
> jullie doen echt baanbrekend werk in mijn ogen... Toch niet eens zien of ik ergens binnenkort in antwerpen kan geraken



Altijd welkom, wel even laten weten vooraf, dat je niet in een leeg huis staat. 

Gegroet

L. 

Enne een goed gelukkig en creatief 2010 voor allen !

----------


## ludwigvon

Gisteren hebben we nog gewerkt, we hebben haast...

Eerste volledige afbeeldende tests gedaan, met een A-size standaard gobo en wat spielerei op overheadslide. All full, dus R G B W


RGBW integration on LED theatre profile 29-12-2009 Photo Gallery by Joy Buapromma at pbase.com

We zijn nog niet tevreden met de behaalde resultaten, de eerste versie van de integrerende condensor induceert teveel verliezen, de definitie van de gobo laat ook nog te wensen maar dat zijn dingen die we hadden verwacht. Over een maand komt de volgende versie eraan.

We hebben wel een planning : in Mei is de versie wit 3200 K° beschikbaar voor ADB 105 en RJ 600 SX. In September zal de versie RGBW beschikbaar zijn. 

Nu gaan we een beetje nieuwjaren.

Groet

L.

----------


## ludwigvon

We komen naar de vakbeurs theater in Rotterdam op 18-19 en 20 Januari. Je zal ons vinden op de stand van Controllux. We tonen de kit voor de ADB 105 reeks in versie wit 3200-5600 K°. En we willen vooral heel veel feedback om de richting van de ontwikkelingen te sturen.

Gegroet

L.

----------


## mhsounds

Ik kom zeker kijken (maandag)

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> We komen naar de vakbeurs theater in Rotterdam op 18-19 en 20 Januari. Je zal ons vinden op de stand van Controllux. We tonen de kit voor de ADB 105 reeks in versie wit 3200-5600 K°. En we willen vooral heel veel feedback om de richting van de ontwikkelingen te sturen.
> 
> Gegroet
> 
> L.



Ludwig,

Ben erg benieuwd, we zullen elkaar daar gaan treffen. :Wink: 
Op de stand van Lightco zal de eerste LED profile van Robert Juliat gepresenteerd worden en de RevEAL Color Wash van Prism Projection.
 :EEK!: 
Groet,
Gerrit

----------


## ludwigvon

Hallo,

Het gaat niet door, bezwaren vanuit het ADB hoofdkwartier... . Maar we komen toch gewoon af hoor. Alleen enkel op dinsdag. Voor Gerrit, tja, de Juliat,hmm, niet zo Juliat als je wel denkt. Maar ook dat zal zich in de komende weken wel verduidelijken. En na al die jaren afwezig in het podiumgebeuren zie ik er wel naar uit om jullie allemaal eens te ontmoeten, ik ben eigenlijk al een beetje een , hoe zeg je dat weer, juist ja "Oude rot ". 

Groet,

L.

----------


## mhsounds

Dat is erg zonde  :Frown: 

En ik ben de jonge hond!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dj Gino V

hey 

ik heb juist wat rond gesurf en heb nu een krachtige led moving head spot
gevonden van elation
 de design spot led deze is uitgerust met een 90Watt LED :Cool: 
maar heeft er iemand al met deze gewerkt of in werking gezien
en zo ja met welke MH lamp kun je deze vergelijken

grtz

----------


## ludwigvon

Zo, kijk wat je mist op de vakbeurs...

We zijn klaar met generation one. Voorlopig enkel te besnuffelen testen, kleurtjes vergelijken en hevig becommentaren op afspraak bij ons. We kunnen alle feedback gebruiken.



summiere info : LED engine for Theatre profiles and other luminaires Photo Gallery by Joy Buapromma at pbase.com

Gegroet

L.

----------


## ludwigvon

> Ludwig,
> 
> Ben erg benieuwd, we zullen elkaar daar gaan treffen.
> Op de stand van Lightco zal de eerste LED profile van Robert Juliat gepresenteerd worden en de RevEAL Color Wash van Prism Projection.
> 
> Groet,
> Gerrit



Ik ben er pas vandaag geweest en helaas je was er niet Gerrit.

Ik heb wel een heleboel bedenkingen, over het spotje op zich en de manier waarop jullie het hebben voorgesteld. Overigens heb ik ook heel veel bedenkingen bij het concept van dit soort evenementen. Maar dat mag voorwerp zijn van een gesprekje in onze stamkroeg en niet op het forum denk ik.

Zonde dat ons werkje er niet was, het zou een ander licht hebben geworpen op de kwestie LED.

Gegroet,

Ludwig

----------

